# My head gets hot. Catlike Leaf or iXS Trail RS? Or something else?



## mrw2828 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm trying to get something with more head coverage than my current helmet (Giro Rift) that's also well ventilated/reasonably cool on a hot day. My head gets crazy hot already and I'm concerned that more coverage=too much warmth.

The catlike leaf or iXS Trail seem like good candidates - do folks have experience/opinions re: either one or have other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I just picked up the Catlike Leaf and am enjoying it. My head fits more the Bell helmets then Giro. The Leaf has been great for me in the handful of rides I've done in summer warm (70-80 degree) weather so far. I've not had a chance to ride in much warmer temps yet. Although, I do tend to melt when it gets much above 90. 

The helmet is very breathable and wind moves very easily through it. I like the size of the visor. The helmet stays in place and never moves. The last couple of warm rides I did, my buddies were taking their AM helmets off when we would stop and I'd leave mine on...

The fit of the helmet to your head is important so make sure you can try it before making final purchase or be able to easily send it back if there is a fit issue.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I tried on both before I bought my leaf. I really wanted the IXS but the S/M was too small and the L was too big. They both seem well vented but the IXS has more coverage. Both are very secure but the IXS being rock solid because it's lower in the rear. Try them on as I'm sure one will feel better than the other. IXS needs to bring out a 3rd size.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Travis Bickle said:


> I tried on both before I bought my leaf. I really wanted the IXS but the S/M was too small and the L was too big. They both seem well vented but the IXS has more coverage. Both are very secure but the IXS being rock solid because it's lower in the rear. Try them on as I'm sure one will feel better than the other. IXS needs to bring out a 3rd size.


I was interested in the trail RS as well, but wasn't sure about the sizing. What size is your head if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

I've got a large head, around 61cm and previously used the XL/XXL POC Trabec. I liked the helmet but it looked huge, like a mushroom on my head. I recently got the iXS Trail RS in the ML size and it fits perfect. Easily the most comfortable helmet I've worn. It's hasn't gotten too warm here yet but I don't see it being an issue since the helmet has 22 vents. 
Besides circumference, the shape of your head plays a lot into how a helmet fits. I'd recommend trying them on in person to make sure fit is good before buying.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

mbcracken said:


> I just picked up the Catlike Leaf and am enjoying it. My head fits more the Bell helmets then Giro. The Leaf has been great for me in the handful of rides I've done in summer warm (70-80 degree) weather so far. I've not had a chance to ride in much warmer temps yet. Although, I do tend to melt when it gets much above 90.
> 
> The helmet is very breathable and wind moves very easily through it. I like the size of the visor. The helmet stays in place and never moves. The last couple of warm rides I did, my buddies were taking their AM helmets off when we would stop and I'd leave mine on...
> 
> ...


Weird, Bell fits me like it is part of my head but my Leaf doesn't fit as well. it seems more oval vs round. I still only wear it because it has good ventilation and looks really cool...


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

dafa3885 said:


> What about this one?


It appears to be broken. Was that plastic piece just glued to the side? I don't see what function it would serve...


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

Have you tried Uvex Quatro..??


----------



## mrw2828 (Nov 27, 2013)

cannondave said:


> Have you tried Uvex Quatro..??


I have not; hadn't even heard of it in fact. Looks to be somewhat limited in availability in this area at least. It looks like it'd be a solid choice, though.

I ended up really liking what I saw of the Bell Super so at the moment I'm deciding between that and the iXS. The Super looks like it'd be a bit toasty but I am a little concerned about the fit issue of the iXS; I have yet to find one I can try in person.


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

MTBR just did a review of a bunch of helmets ... early this year I think. They rated them on venting among other things. I bought a Bell Stoker for the venting and it works really well.

Just go to Reviews -> Helmets.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

That smith optics helmet looks like it would breathe well, I'd like to hear some opinion on it.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Wet bandana or microfiber headband, under helmet, works wonders...


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Rocky Mtn said:


> That smith optics helmet looks like it would breathe well, I'd like to hear some opinion on it.


Just read the review of this helmet on the front page, I am somewhat surprised to hear it does not breathe well.

Was also surprised to read that typical helmets do not always work well in low speed crashes.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Rocky Mtn said:


> Just read the review of this helmet on the front page, I am somewhat surprised to hear it does not breathe well.
> 
> Was also surprised to read that typical helmets do not always work well in low speed crashes.


I agree with everything in the review, EXCEPT the opinion on ventilation. I just bought one a couple of weeks ago and have a few rides in 95-102 degree temps here is AZ. The first time I put it on to ride, it was quite breezy out and I could feel it through the helmet just standing there. My head was getting warm in the Bell Super this winter when riding and have been die'n in that thing since the temps have gone up. I've used Giro, 661, Bell and now this the Forerunner. It's the best BY FAR in fit, lightness and ventilation in my opinion. Now that being said, everyone is different; My best friend thinks the Bell Super is well ventilated, but he seems to sweat from his head more than I do... YMMV


----------



## mrw2828 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks, all. For the record I ended up going with the iXS and am really liking it. Not sure what my head shape is but I ended up going with the large. Tweaked things with the retention system a bit and it fits nicely. It feels a little cooler/better ventilated than my Giro Rift and maybe even a little lighter. I'm liking the fuller coverage and happy overall.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

This is weird. Last yeas I tried on the IXS and didn't get a good fit so I went with the Leaf. The Catlike fits well except when I have my light mounted, when I have to tighten it so much it pinches the front of my head. The LBS in town is now carrying IXS so I tried on the Trail RS. I moved the retention system up and the helmet felt great. I went back with my Halo "hat" and riding glasses and everything was great on my bike when in the low DH position. I'm not sure if my head has changed but I bough the M/L in green to match the decals on my new bike. I little more coverage than the Catlike Leaf, and seems very well vented as well.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> This is weird. Last yeas I tried on the IXS and didn't get a good fit so I went with the Leaf. The Catlike fits well except when I have my light mounted, when I have to tighten it so much it pinches the front of my head. The LBS in town is now carrying IXS so I tried on the Trail RS. I moved the retention system up and the helmet felt great. I went back with my Halo "hat" and riding glasses and everything was great on my bike when in the low DH position. I'm not sure if my head has changed but I bough the M/L in green to match the decals on my new bike. I little more coverage than the Catlike Leaf, and seems very well vented as well.


The IXS Trail RS has so many adjustments it "should" fit almost every head. For me it was a perfect fit from the get go with a few turns of the dial, no further adjustment needed but it's nice that it's there. I really, really like this helmet. For me it's probably the most comfortable helmet ever. Light weight, yes it vents very well and NO wobble at all. It engulfs your head instead of sitting on top of your head if that makes sense. 
I also have the green to match my YT Capra comp1.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

R


Swissam said:


> The IXS Trail RS has so many adjustments it "should" fit almost every head. For me it was a perfect fit from the get go with a few turns of the dial, no further adjustment needed but it's nice that it's there. I really, really like this helmet. For me it's probably the most comfortable helmet ever. Light weight, yes it vents very well and NO wobble at all. It engulfs your head instead of sitting on top of your head if that makes sense.
> I also have the green to match my YT Capra comp1.


I got the green to match the decals on my new bike. The helmet is so bright I no longer need lights at night.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> R
> 
> I got the green to match the decals on my new bike. The helmet is so bright I no longer need lights at night.


I'll keep an eye out for you on Google earth. If you ever see a green blob in Switzerland that would be me.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

I was having an issue of my head overheating. Then I took a Cool-dry short sleeve shirt and cut a sleeve off to make a Cool-dry headband. Now my head does not overheat, as the material wicks the sweat away, air moving through the helmet cools the wicked sweat. On a hot day, it can feel like there is an air conditioner in your helmet. I can get Cool-dry shirts @ $4 each at W__mart.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

I do the same cut the sleeves use as bandana under my helmet. No sweat drips into my eyes.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I had issues getting hot wearing a Bell Super and switched to a IXS Trail and problem solved so far.


----------

